# Longest shot at "paper" target



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

What is the longest shot you have taken while PRACTICING? I don't want this to become a "Who has shot an animal at the longest distance" type thread where members argue about someone elses choice of shot at an animal. My best shot was with my 06'- hit a golf ball twice at 200 yards. Not much to some but to me it was pretty cool. What got me thinking about this was I watched Future Weapons the other day. The guy shot a cold bore shot of 2,500 yards and hit about 4" low of center! 1.5 miles, cold bore, .416 round.... AMAZING! Man I want to get out shooting!! The longest range in my area is 200 yards. Down the road a bit is a 300 yard range but it is a bit too far to drive usually.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Hunter333 said:


> What got me thinking about this was I watched Future Weapons the other day. The guy shot a cold bore shot of 2,500 yards and hit about 4" low of center! 1.5 miles, cold bore, .416 round.... AMAZING!


I saw that show, pretty cool round. I wonder what the magnification was on the scope.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Do military weapons count? 

Was that shot you saw with a 408 CheyTac?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Clay pigeon 45 auto at 100 yards. One shot. Lucky day. Not longest but defiantly the coolest.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

M1Garand said:


> Do military weapons count?
> 
> Was that shot you saw with a 408 CheyTac?


Perhaps I should have narrowed it down to rifles... 

I dont remember the name of the gun, just that it was a .416 round. The guy used a new bullet designed by Barnes I believe.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

It was a .416 Barrett. http://www.barrettrifles.com/


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

kbkrause said:


> It was a .416 Barrett. http://www.barrettrifles.com/


Yes, I also think that the bullet was designed by someone from that company....not Barnes.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Longest shot on paper is 100 yards. I don't shoot past that on deer. Woodchucks would be another story.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

200 yard was the longest I have practiced target shooting. This was for an antelope hunt I went on. It was longest range I could find to shoot.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

200 yards in a CMP matchs with an 03-A3 Remington and Remington M1 Garand both in 30.06 
Thats a long way out using iron sights.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

300yds, longest range around me. 3" group with 180gr BST's in a HS Precision .300Wthby. Gun shoots under .5MOA so it is capable of a lot more than I am.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Mines about 300 yards. That's all my range goes to.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

For me it would be 150 yards in a indoor shooting range with a weatherby 300.


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

1000 t/- yards with several weapons at Ft Ord/Ft Hunter Liggit Ca. and Ft Benning Ga. 5.56, 7.62, 300 mag, 7 mag, 30-378 weatherby mag, and a few others. The only weapon missing would be a muzzle loader:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Does shootin steel count. I shoot rifle silhouette. Both smallbore, 22 cal, and high power, 308. The 22 ranges are out to 100 meters. The high power start at 200 and go to 500 meters. All off hand. You can sight in on the bench but once the match starts its all off hand. If you ever wanna simulate out west come give it a try. S


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

rifle,1000 yds, which is the one I liked the best , after that 600 was easy , and 200 off hand,

blackpowder 500 yds

pistol 450 yds


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

M1Garand said:


> Mines about 300 yards. That's all my range goes to.


What range is that? I would love to go to a place on a regular basis that allows me to shoot 300+ yards. Now 1,000 yards.... that would be a hoot!!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Hunter333 said:


> What range is that? I would love to go to a place on a regular basis that allows me to shoot 300+ yards. Now 1,000 yards.... that would be a hoot!!


The range in Ionia. I think it used to be an old army range.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

The South Kent sportsmans club in Dorr has a silhouette range. As does the A.P. goodrich range in Alma. 600 yds. S


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

not paper, but they dont get very big! 25-06 Remington Sendero.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

This is pretty impressive.... http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek071.html


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Nick Adams said:


> When I was in the Marine Corp we had to qualify every year with the rifle on a modified version of the High Power course. This included targets at 500 yards/meters.
> 
> Since getting out of the service I probably haven't shot at anything over 400 yards. Not easy to find a place to shoot that has both a line of sight that far and a safe backstop, even here in the UP.
> 
> -na


Same here,... while in the Army we too had to re-qualify on the 500 meter range every 6 months using steel silhouette targets with our .223 / M-16's,... those were the longest shots I personally have ever shot.

Back here in the real world my mainstay is 300 yards comfortably keeping my zero set at 1 1/2 inches high @ 200 yards. I practice shooting at that range consistently for my elk hunts out west with my 7mm Magnum. 

And while I'm at it,... I too would like to thank USMCSniper for his time and service. All of you keep up the outstanding work !!  



I had a picture of my most current 300 yard target using my Harris bi-pod,... had to locate it and I'm posting it below:


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hunter,
There is a lot of psych that goes into it, but it is subtle when it is being taught. For instance the simple things like the songs you sing, "devil dog, shock troops, blood sucking war machine, ready to fight, ready to kill, ready to die, but never will" just a sample of the lyrics! The watermelon is another example, it is almost an exact replication of the burst affect that a high power round has on impact with a cranium. Filling it with mashed potatos with ketchup provides a realistic spray pattern, and really desensitizes you to that when the shot is made. Also it takes a very different person to locate, track and hunt people, It took me a long time to hone my tracking skills and my field craft, marksmanship is a small part of what the sniper does. Thats why we are called scout/snipers, a large part of my job was recon, to bring information back to my battalion commander to allow him to make more accurate decisions. I know you also said aside from the physical part but it plays a HUGE role in the psych part. Try swimming in a pool in the middle of the deep end with a brick above your head, see how quick you panic, if you can't manage that panic feeling you will not manage the panic of battle. Imagine being in the mountains with just a rabbit and some cold weather clothing to keep you alive for a week, you will learn to rely on yourself and manage the hunger pains, using them to fuel your desire for survival. I can say that anyone can become a sniper, but not everyone will BE a sniper.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

USMC- I love that! I wish every US citizen could read that! It makes me proud. My cousin is a semi-retired SEAL that just recruits now (that's a different story!). I haven't been through what you have, but I was lost one time, in the dark, miles from the closest house. I can at least relate about the aspect of controlling fear, indecision, and using your head to figure a way out of the situation. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Rootsy said:


> This is pretty impressive.... http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek071.html


Neat article. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

In the mountains for a week with not much of anything??! I wonder how I would handle a situation like that, hopefully I will never have to find out! Maybe when I was 18:lol: In order to get to the Eagle Scout rank in Boy Scouts I had to go 2 days without anything to eat except a hard boiled egg but that too was when I was MUCH younger!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

M1Garand said:


> Pretty cool stuff. When I got out of active in '91, I joined the NG while I attended college, we had an E-6 who had been in the Marines for quite a few years and had the honor of meeting Carlos Hathcock. Pretty interesting to listen to him talk about that experience.


M1,
His son is one of my best friends.....Carlos Hathcock III.
He just retired last year after 22 years in the Corps......he is every bit as good of a rifleman as his father, must be in the genes!!!

I have held the rifles, read the logbooks.....truly awe-inspiring.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Ninja said:


> M1,
> His son is one of my best friends.....Carlos Hathcock III.
> He just retired last year after 22 years in the Corps......he is every bit as good of a rifleman as his father, must be in the genes!!!
> 
> I have held the rifles, read the logbooks.....truly awe-inspiring.


Get him to sogn up here, I am sure some members would love to hear from him!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Hunter333 said:


> Get him to sogn up here, I am sure some members would love to hear from him!


We are both moderators on another small forum concerning firearms....I won't post here due to the forum rules, but I can PM you with the info.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

That was a very interesting article, when I lived in the UK I was always told that americans concentrate too much on long distance not enough on the stalk. I think maybe they are starting to realize we are good at all of it!!! Besides it was the scots that invented the ghillie suit we just perfected it. So I think they might have an inferiority complex hahaha JK that is some good shooting, wish I could have met him while I was there.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Ninja said:


> M1,
> His son is one of my best friends.....Carlos Hathcock III.
> He just retired last year after 22 years in the Corps......he is every bit as good of a rifleman as his father, must be in the genes!!!
> 
> I have held the rifles, read the logbooks.....truly awe-inspiring.


No kidding? Now THAT is pretty cool. I've read his book and seen some things on the History Channel or something and he was a rare man, that's for sure. That is really awesome that you know his son and seen some of the items he's used.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

M1Garand said:


> No kidding? Now THAT is pretty cool. I've read his book and seen some things on the History Channel or something and he was a rare man, that's for sure. That is really awesome that you know his son and seen some of the items he's used.


There are several books written by Don Henderson....these are UNAUTHORIZED biographies.

The book "Whitefeather" by the Chandler brothers is the one you should read....it's a great account of a great man.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I second that for Whitefeather, it was mandatory reading in sniper school. Along with Chucks book, but there are a lot of Marines that don't care for Chuck, because of the way he approached the whole record issue. Gunny Hathcock could have cared less who held the record. 
Gunny Hathcocks tactics are still taught today, it was a sad day when we lost him. The word spread through the Corps like wildfire, we had lost a hero and legend. I never had the pleasure of meeting him, by the time I was a Sniper his health was very poor, wish I could have though.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

USMCSniper said:


> I second that for Whitefeather, it was mandatory reading in sniper school. Along with Chucks book, but there are a lot of Marines that don't care for Chuck, because of the way he approached the whole record issue. Gunny Hathcock could have cared less who held the record.
> Gunny Hathcocks tactics are still taught today, it was a sad day when we lost him. The word spread through the Corps like wildfire, we had lost a hero and legend. I never had the pleasure of meeting him, by the time I was a Sniper his health was very poor, wish I could have though.


Yes indeed....his legacy is alive and well in the Corp, as it should be.

USMCSniper.....I also had the pleasure of laying down next to Carlos III at the 1,000 yard line at Quantico.
First time I've ever been so excited to lay down next to another man!!!  :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Ninja said:


> First time I've ever been so excited to lay down next to another man!!!  :lol:


Now that is funny!!! I would love to be able to just watch a 1,000 yard or meter match, that would be a hoot!! Shooting that distance would be a blast as well!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

That is hilarious!! the only time I liked laying next to a man was in a fox hole with incoming rounds!! it was more the hole that I appreciated than the MAN!! he had it all dug out and comfortable by the time I dove into it.


----------

